# Ardens Log



## Ardennes (Jun 4, 2020)

It's about time I setup a log, and I'm going to give it a go and do my best to update it at least a couple times a week. Work's crazy right now, so stay with me here! 

--
Stats:
Height - 5'9
Weight - 200lbs

Goal: Cut down to 185lbs by the end of August.

--
I'm a fan of simple programs, and that's good for me right now because I've got limited equipment at home, and on top of that I need to focus on doing a lot of cardio this time round. I've not always been good at 'forcing' myself to do cardio, and so a more complicated program would probably lessen my chance of sticking to it. I'm just one of those guys I guess.

So I'm sticking to a basic push/pull/legs program based on this one.

The only difference is that I'm doing a heavy session - 1A and moderate session - 2A. This is purely because I'm fairly strong and I don't think I could handle two heavy sessions a week without drastically reducing the volume of exercises, or volume of sets. Ultimately I'm a bodybuilder who likes to train for strength as a secondary goal, so go figure lol

--
Diet has been my weak point recently, I'm eating way to much greasy, high-fat foods. Burgers, burgers, burgers and of course beer. There's no good excuse for it, all I can say is that I've just been unmotivated lately. I need to actually start dieting again. In addition to that I want to drastically reduce my caffeine intake. The last time I quit drinking coffee after mid-morning I lost 4lbs in a month. It seems like this will go a long way toward helping me achieve my goal.

As I said I'm hoping to keep this updated with my progress, some of my workouts will probably get logged in here as well.

Cheers guys,
- Arden


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2020)

I like the program, simple and basic. But I'd suggest adding in a vertical pulling movement too, like Chinups or Pullups. That's a big gap missing in the routine.

Good luck, you got this. Get that greasy junk food out of there!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 4, 2020)

Good Luck bub


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 4, 2020)

Cool, look forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Ardennes (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks all, sorry for the late update I had a crazy week.

Plus side is I've managed to cut down on the greasy food, not so much the beer, that's this weeks battle!

Here's this mornings workout:

*Push:*
Flat DB Bench - 90x8x3
DB Overhead Press - 70x8x3 (failed on the last set)
DB Floor Press - 70x8x3
Push Ups - 10x3

Note: I don't have a dip machine as recommended in the program I linked up, so I added in some push ups instead. Not a great substitute, but they worked well as a finisher.


----------



## PZT (Jun 8, 2020)

Find a corner in the kitchen of the counter tops lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2020)

Or edge of a bench, tub, chair, etc..


----------



## Hinderluck (Sep 24, 2020)

Ardennes said:


> *Push:*
> Flat DB Bench - 90x8x3
> DB Overhead Press - 70x8x3 (failed on the last set)
> DB Floor Press - 70x8x3
> Push Ups - 10x3



This is quite a workout. I'll try it, see if I can last one set.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 24, 2020)

This log was the best idea ever. Way to follow through. With the attention to this log, I have no doubt that you achieved your goal. No need to confirm.


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> This log was the best idea ever. Way to follow through. With the attention to this log, I have no doubt that you achieved your goal. No need to confirm.



He nailed it. One workout, total recomp. No need to push the limits.


----------

